# Những pha “lộ hàng” oái oăm dưới nước của "sao"



## Xinh (29 Tháng tám 2012)

[h=1][/h][h=2]Với trang phục bikini gợi cảm, nhiều kiều nữ đã gặp phải những sự cố nhớ đời.[/h]                                                  	 	*Katy Perry * 


  	Gần đây, nữ ca sĩ _Teenage dream_ đã có chuyến đi chơi vô cùng thú vị tại công viên nước lớn nhất California - Raging Waters.  	Lựa chọn trang phục bikini quyến rũ, Katy Perry không ngờ rằng bộ đồ  tắm này đã “phản chủ” khi cô nàng thoải mái nô đùa cùng bạn bè. Trong  lúc mải trèo lên thềm trượt nước, Perry đã không may bị sóng đánh tụt  quần và lộ nguyên vòng 3 trước ống kính cánh săn ảnh.  	*Lindsay Lohan * 

  	Cũng giống như Katy Perry, Lindsay Lohan gặp vận đen tương tự khi cô tận hưởng cảm giác đắm mình dưới làn nước biển xanh trong.  	Trước những cơn sóng to ồ ạt tạt vào mình, Lindsay đã bị một cơn sóng  đánh tụt cả chiếc áo ngang ngực để lộ cặp tuyết lê “khủng” vốn được  "ngợi ca" ở showbiz. Cô lập tức dùng tay che ngực để cứu vãn tình thế  muối mặt này.  	*Rihanna* 

  	Cô công chúa nhạc RnB không chỉ khiến các fan ngạc nhiên với vòng 1 lép  kẹp trên bãi biển Barbados, mà cô còn gặp sự cố với trang phục áo tắm.  Dường như chiếc bikini nhỏ xíu màu cam chính là thủ phạm khiến một phần  ngực của Rihanna bị lộ thiên.  	*Michelle Rodriguez* 

  	“Đả nữ” Michelle Rodriguez là ngôi sao cá tính và ưa thích những trò chơi mạo hiểm. Khi tới Pháp dự LHP Cannes, nữ diễn viên _Avatar_ đã thực hiện nhiều màn nhào lộn và khả năng bơi lặn của mình bên một vách đá gần khu nghỉ dưỡng Eden Roc.  	Tuy nhiên, một sự cố không mong muốn đã xảy ra đối với Michelle khi lực  tiếp nước quá mạnh, làm chiếc quần bikini của cô bị tụt, “phơi bày” một  nửa vòng 3 của cô.  	*Paris Hilton* 

  	Mặc dù diện bikini có dây đeo khá chắc chắn nhưng Paris Hilton lại bị  sóng đánh tụt đến lộ toàn bộ khuôn ngực trong lúc mải mê với trò chơi  lướt sóng. Lúc đầu, Paris còn không nhận thức được sự cố và mãi sau đó,  khi phát hiện ra, ngôi sao lắm tật này mới dùng 2 tay che cặp tuyết lê đang không có mảnh vải che đậy của mình.  	*Heidi Montag* 

  	Trong kỳ nghỉ tại bãi biển ở Costa Rica, đắm mình trong làn nước mát,  con sóng mạnh đã khiến người đẹp dao kéo Heidi Montag bối rối khi bikini  của cô bị tụt. Cô nàng phải rất vất vả “chữa cháy” trước những ống kính  của các paparazzi bằng cách dùng tay che ngực.  	*Courteney Cox* 

  	Sau khi ly hôn, Courtney Cox đã có những ngày nghỉ vô cùng vui vẻ bên  anh chàng đồng nghiệp quyến rũ Josh Hopkins tại khu nghỉ mát tại  St.Barts thuộc bãi biển Caribe. Mải vui, cả hai để sóng đánh tung cả  quần áo bơi khiến họ không khỏi một phen lúng túng.  	*Avril Lavigne * 

  	Là người nổi tiếng với lối sống và cách ăn mặc kín đáo, những bức ảnh  lộ ngực của Avril trên bãi biển Malibu vào năm 2010 đã trở thành tâm  điểm của giới truyền thông. Mặc dù sở hữu số đo vòng một khiêm tốn nhưng  loạt ảnh hớ hênh của cô vẫn bị lan tỏa trên mạng internet với tốc độ  chóng mặt.  	*Maria Menounos* 

  	Trong khi chơi bóng trên biển ở Miami, nữ diễn viên kiêm MC nổi tiếng,  xinh đẹp của mỹ Maria đã vô tình bị sóng đánh, làm cô bị lộ da thịt ngay  ở chỗ kín. Đây là một trong những khoảnh khắc xấu hổ nhất mà Menounos  từng gặp sau lần lên truyền hình tiết lộ ký ức kinh hoàng khi bị 2 bác  sỹ xâm hại tình dục.


----------

